# El-Dorado county, CA New Oak Laws Acoming- $7500 fee per acre!!!!



## shawn.m (Nov 5, 2007)

Background is that El-Dorado county was sued a couple of years back because they were not protecting oak trees. 

so now we have a really dozy of a ordinance coming down the pike for anyone who is thinking of cutting down oak trees. For any NEW development or any NEW building permit you could have a $7500 fee per acre just for Oaks to be replanted elsewhere if you cant plant them on the property affected. . 

The ONLY exemption is for agricultural zoned properties to clear oak trees and replant with a different crop. If I as a Ag zoned property owner want to put a extra building on my property and a Oak tree is in the way. I have to replant 1 oak sapling per INCH of diameter of the oak tree that I want to cut down. Time to fire up the saw and cut every last oak tree this winter.

Public comment is now open on the ordinance. link is below. 

http://www.co.el-dorado.ca.us/planning/GeneralPlanOakWoodlands.html


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2007)

This will take affect Jan 1. 

Just El Dorado County...or all CA???


----------



## ArtB (Nov 5, 2007)

_Time to fire up the saw and cut every last oak tree this winter._

Your thread really hit a chord with me, agree 100% and crying at the same time. 
Live just outside a burg in PNW, they have a 6 tree cut per year max, no matter if a single 4000 sq ft lot or 10 acres. Annex vote last year, happlily voted down. 
However, cut down about 60 trees last spring before the vote just in case, about 1/2 cut were DF I planted 30 years ago, would have liked to let them grow another 10 years and sawn logs and built a house from trees I planted with grandkids help . 

The developers here really hound owners of anything over a couple acres now, their "political contributions" or "tax base improvements" let them clear cut in most places. 
No place for a miniature tree farm inside "urban growth boundaries", let yuppies rule?


----------



## shawn.m (Nov 6, 2007)

the notes say possible effect in march - However, there are interim guidelines that basically mirror the proposed ordinance. 

Sacramento county already has about the same tough oak laws. I think most of the Bay area has the same laws. 

However, both those areas have very little Ag area


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 6, 2007)

Crazy. 

Is their a sight up...that happens to show the laws, county to county???

In regards to these Oaks??


----------



## goblin (Nov 8, 2007)

I used to go bear hunting in El Dorado National Forest. Beautiful up there.

The problem is, 20 years ago El Dorado county was too far off the beaten path for much development. Now they've improved the roads to the point where El Dorado county is rapidly becoming a suburb of Sacramento. The amount of growth/building is staggering as you head up into the foothills of the Sierra's.

If the residents of El Dorado county don't like the ordinance, then they should vote out the county supervisors that are supporting it. The 'fees' that counties all around California are adding to everything have gotten ridiculous. Its all become just a racket to raise more money for county government. And its up to the citizens to 'just say no'.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 8, 2007)

goblin said:


> I used to go bear hunting in El Dorado National Forest.





clearance said:


> The ressurection of Sap reminds me of the bear joke, you know the one where the guy is bowhunting and the bear sees him coming, jumps on him, snaps his bow and sodomizes him? Then the guy comes back with a 30-06 but the bear is hiding in a tree ands drops on him, same deal, the guy is choked, he gets a rocket launcher from his buddy at the army base and comes back to finsh the bear off. The bear is hiding in a culvert under the road, he jumps the guy as he is getting the rocket launcher out of his pickup. The bear breaks the launcher, sodomizes the guy for the third time and says "Your'e not really coming here for the hunting, are you?"



Thanks Jim!!!


.


----------



## redprospector (Nov 8, 2007)

The time to stop an ordinance is before it is voted on. It's way easier to stop an ordinance, than it is to get it off the books.
If you fill their chambers with people against an ordinance the counciler's/ commissioner's have to listen.

Andy


----------

